# Atlanta Area Skype Cubing Group? :D



## YouCubing (Jun 27, 2015)

I've been looking for cubers around the Atlanta area who I can Skype with sometimes. If you live in the Atlanta area, or maybe really southern Tennessee, eastern Alabama, etc., and you have Skype, then maybe we can make a group!
If you want to be in my group, post your Skype here and let me know. We can even organize events and unofficial competitions! ^-^


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 10, 2015)

Anyone?


----------



## ElectroCuberZZ (Jul 10, 2015)

Mah bad. i never saw your thread. Im not sure how many other people have either. My skype is NeoHero14 and i live in the atlanta area


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 10, 2015)

ehhh doesn't it seem like making it local defeats the point of Skype?


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 10, 2015)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> ehhh doesn't it seem like making it local defeats the point of Skype?



Well, I want it to be local so we can get together in person, but on Skype so that we can talk and stuff anytime we're on our computer/tablet/phone.


----------



## dboeren (Jul 10, 2015)

I didn't see this thread the first time around either, but I'm in Marietta which is NW Atlanta. I'd be more interested in an occasional local get together than meeting on Skype.


----------



## YouCubing (Jul 11, 2015)

dboeren said:


> I didn't see this thread the first time around either, but I'm in Marietta which is NW Atlanta. I'd be more interested in an occasional local get together than meeting on Skype.



I wanted to make it a Skype group so that we could plan meetings whenever, and then making them happen.


----------

